# Über <form> sich eine Email schicken lassen



## Amr0d (24. Oktober 2003)

Nochmal guten morgen,

Ich habe eine Seite gemacht auf der zwei Radio Buttons sind darunter ein Submit button der dann die wahl zwischen den Radio Button per Email zu mir shcicken soll aber irgendwie macht er das nicht das ganze sieht so aus bei mir:


```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN">
<html>
<head>
<title>Unbenanntes Dokument</title>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
<style>
body{ SCROLLBAR-FACE-COLOR: #ff9900; 
SCROLLBAR-HIGHLIGHT-COLOR: #3a4d90; 
SCROLLBAR-SHADOW-COLOR: #3a4d90; 
SCROLLBAR-3DLIGHT-COLOR: #ff9900; 
SCROLLBAR-ARROW-COLOR: #3a4d90; 
SCROLLBAR-TRACK-COLOR: #ff9900; 
SCROLLBAR-DARKSHADOW-COLOR: #ff9900;
}
</style>
<style type="text/css">
<!--
A:hover   { color: #ffffff;text-decoration:underline}
A:link	  { color: #ffffff;text-decoration: none}
A:visited { color: #ffffff;text-decoration: none}
-->
</style>
</head>

<body bgcolor="ff9900">

<form name="form1" method="post" action="">
  <p><font size="2" face="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"> 
    <input type="radio" name="radiobutton" value="radiobutton">
    Auswahl 1<br>
    <input type="radio" name="radiobutton" value="radiobutton">
    Auswahl 2</font></p>
  <p>
    <input action="mailto:offenbach@padermeditech.de" enctype="text/plain" type="submit" name="Submit" value="Ab damit">
  </p>
</form>

</body>
</html>
```

Was is falsch?


----------



## GoLLuM (24. Oktober 2003)

das war falsch, jetzt is es an der richtigen stelle:


```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN">
<html>
<head>
<title>Unbenanntes Dokument</title>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
<style>
body{ SCROLLBAR-FACE-COLOR: #ff9900;
SCROLLBAR-HIGHLIGHT-COLOR: #3a4d90;
SCROLLBAR-SHADOW-COLOR: #3a4d90;
SCROLLBAR-3DLIGHT-COLOR: #ff9900;
SCROLLBAR-ARROW-COLOR: #3a4d90;
SCROLLBAR-TRACK-COLOR: #ff9900;
SCROLLBAR-DARKSHADOW-COLOR: #ff9900;
}
</style>
<style type="text/css">
<!--
A:hover   { color: #ffffff;text-decoration:underline}
A:link  { color: #ffffff;text-decoration: none}
A:visited { color: #ffffff;text-decoration: none}
-->
</style>
</head>
<body bgcolor="ff9900">
<form name="form1" method="post" action="mailto:offenbach@padermeditech.de">
  <p><font size="2" face="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif">
    <input type="radio" name="radiobutton" value="radiobutton">
    Auswahl 1<br>
    <input type="radio" name="radiobutton" value="radiobutton">
    Auswahl 2</font></p>
  <p>
    <input type="submit" name="Submit" value="Ab damit">
  </p>
</form>
</body>
</html>
```


----------

